# С праздником, милые женщины!



## Саныч

*Всех милых дам нашего форума с праздником ВЕСНЫ!
Поздравляем!*​




​


----------



## Lexer

​
В этот день, весной согретый 
Все цветы, улыбки Вам! 
Чтоб печали Вы не знали, 
Даже легкой грусти тень, 
Чтоб всегда глаза сияли, 
И не только в этот день!​С 8 Марта дорогие наши девушки! Счастья, любви, удачи и сбывания всех мечт! ​


----------



## SNS-amigo

Прекрасная половина SafeZone, Милые Женщины, спешу поздравить Вас с Вашим Днём, праздником Любви и Весны!

Пусть сегодня ярче Солнце светит!
Пусть Весна опять стучится в дом,
И все цветы, какие есть на свете,
Цветут сегодня пусть у Ваших ног!

Будьте всегда красивы, любимы и счастливы!


----------



## Alex1983




----------



## S.R

*В этот мартовский день, 
Мы желаем Вам добра, что вначале Весны 
В день, когда пробуждаются силы природы 
Мы хотим Вас поздравить от чистой души 
Пожелать Вам здоровья и счастья на долгие годы! 
Пусть весь год женский день не кончается, 
Пусть в честь Вас прожурчат ручейки, 
Пусть Вам солнце всю жизнь улыбается, 
А мужчины пусть дарят цветы!*​


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!





Желаем счастья и любви,
И чтоб сбывались все мечты,
И даже в сильные морозы
У Ваших ног лежали розы!​


----------



## Arbitr

Девульки красотульки, всех обнимаю целую и сердечно поздравляю!!!

зюыю 
лаконично зато от всего сердца)))


----------



## icotonev

Примите наши искренние поздравления по случаю праздника - 8 Марта!
Будьте нежны и красивы...!Любите и будьте любимыми!


----------



## OKshef

*Дорогие наши девушки!*
*Поздравляю с самым прекрасным весенним праздником!
Весеннего настроения, радости, улыбок!
Желаю, чтобы каждый день вы были окружены вниманием и заботой ваших мужчин!*


----------



## thyrex

С праздником!!!​


----------



## Drongo

Класс, в такой денёк, хочется самому быть женщиной, так красиво у вас в теме и внимания много. 

И я поздравляю вас всех с праздником весны. Здоровья вам и вашим близким, любви, взаимопонимания, нежности, доброты. Вы лучшие. :good2:

Стих немного грустный, но, я хочу чтобы все понимали, что нужно ценить то что есть у нас.

_С порога смотрит человек,
Не узнавая дома.
Ее отъезд был как побег.
Везде следы разгрома.

Повсюду в комнатах хаос.
Он меры разоренья
Не замечает из-за слез
И приступа мигрени.

В ушах с утра какой-то шум.
Он в памяти иль грезит?
И почему ему на ум
Все мысль о море лезет?

Когда сквозь иней на окне
Не видно света божья,
Безвыходность тоски вдвойне
С пустыней моря схожа.

Она была так дорога
Ему чертой любою,
Как моря близки берега
Всей линией прибоя.

Как затопляет камыши
Волненье после шторма,
Ушли на дно его души
Ее черты и формы.

В года мытарств, во времена
Немыслимого быта
Она волной судьбы со дна
Была к нему прибита.

Среди препятствий без числа,
Опасности минуя,
Волна несла ее, несла
И пригнала вплотную.

И вот теперь ее отъезд,
Насильственный, быть может!
Разлука их обоих съест,
Тоска с костями сгложет.

И человек глядит кругом:
Она в момент ухода
Все выворотила вверх дном
Из ящиков комода.

Он бродит и до темноты
Укладывает в ящик
Раскиданные лоскуты
И выкройки образчик.

И, наколовшись об шитье
С не вынутой иголкой,
Внезапно видит всю ее
И плачет втихомолку.
_

С праздником, девчата. :drinks:


----------



## Сашка

С праздником, любимые наши!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usvUNEFoIPA


----------



## Farger

Всех женщин форума поздравляю с праздником 8 марта!!! 

От души вам желаем,
Чтобы солнце играло,
Чтобы пели вам птицы
О любви серенады,
А что мало хвалили,
Обижаться не надо.
Вам желаем успехов
И в любви, и на службе,
Чтоб вы в семьях хранили
Уваженье и дружбу.
Красоты и здоровья
Вам на долгие годы.
Пусть прибудет вам радость,
И минуют невзгоды.


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю вас милые женщины и желаю вам чтобы все мужчины танцевали по вашему малейшему движению брови как эти суровые не знающие жалости к врагу спецназовцы ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB4aJoqYvPs

И пусть ничто не омрачает вашу жизнь !


----------



## goredey

Всех наших дам поздравляю с праздником! И песня для вас!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue66q6csU7M


----------



## edde

С праздником!  Хорошего весеннего настроения в этот день.


----------



## zirreX

*Поздравляю всех женщин с праздником 8 марта!*


----------



## iolka

Вот и кончились букеты,
Смс, звонки, конфеты,
Ссоры, встречи, расставанья,
Поцелуи, пожеланья,
Вновь любимый на диване
И на вас он ноль вниманья,
Сушнячок, лицо помято...
*ДЕВУШКИ С 9 МАРТА!* 

*пс... а теперь серьёзно: СПАСИБО ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!*


----------



## akok

За этот год мы отстрелялись


----------



## SNS-amigo

akoK написал(а):


> За этот год мы отстрелялись


Ага, счас...
А наши дамы ждут внимания каждый день! :curtsey:



iolka написал(а):


> Вновь любимый на диване
> И на вас он ноль вниманья...


*iolka* Спасибо за подсказку. 

Предлагаю примерные варианты проявления внимания к своим дамам... ну, хотя бы раз в день:
- Дорогая, ты наверное устала сегодня, сделать тебе массажик?
- Милая, как ты сексуальна в этом ночном креме для лица!

...И после всего сделанного...
- Любимая, тебе ещё что-нибудь нужно (=хочется)?! :victory:


----------



## iolka

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Предлагаю примерные варианты проявления внимания к своим дамам... ну, хотя бы раз в день:
> - Дорогая, ты наверное устала сегодня, сделать тебе массажик?
> - Милая, как ты сексуальна в этом ночном креме для лица!
> ...И после всего сделанного...
> - Любимая, тебе ещё что-нибудь нужно (=хочется)?!


ой, мечтаааааааа)))))))))))


----------



## iskander-k

И в догонку еще клипик с поздравлением.
http://tools.safezone.cc/lessons/Pozdravlenie c 8.flv



P.S Со вчера возился не мог сконвертировать в читаемый плеером формат.


----------

